# Arrow speed loss



## bowtechteen (Jan 19, 2006)

also how could i increase my arrow speed???:new arrows ???im shooting carbon express thunderstorms i tohught about getting some axis


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

The more stuff you put on your string the more speed you lose. Just think of the stuff as a weight as it slows it down. The string leaches alone take off 5-8 fps. Plus the peep. There's alot of factors at why you're not getting speed.


----------



## bowtechteen (Jan 19, 2006)

hey STS man's daugter how old are you????i tihnk tis awsome when girls shoot bows lol ya i knew that the string leeches did that plus they are tied in but hmm cool


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

bowtechteen said:


> hey STS man's daugter how old are you????i tihnk tis awsome when girls shoot bows lol ya i knew that the string leeches did that plus they are tied in but hmm cool


I'm 15 ...been shooting for 12 years...daddy stuck a bow in my hand just as soon as he was able too.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Btw, switching over to Axis will not gain speed. (I'm not familiar with Thunderstorms so I'm goin out on a limb), Axis arrows are heavy and made for good penetration. The heavier the arrow, the slower you will shoot. 

Tim


----------



## KiddRoss (Nov 24, 2005)

I did get more speed going to axis because i went with blazer vanes so all in all there a flatter shooting arrow


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, I wasn't saying that it will apply to all arrows, because I was saying that the Axis is a heavy arrow and I was thinking that he would be shooting a lighter arrow than the Axis (just presuming) 

Tim


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

If you want to gain speed look at the cx's by carbon express they are a lighter arrow. hmmm, Easton Redlines would be a lighter arrow i would think and then go with some short vanes or feathers and you should gain some speed.


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

if you REALLY want speed get the HCA Speedpro maxx' arrows. lightes arrows on the market. at your drawlength and poundage they'll be okay some adults shoot them but i dont suggest them over 57 lbs MAX!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

String leetches don't take much speed from your bow, but get rid of the peep tubing... it'll rob 15-20 feet per second from your bow and break at the most inoportune time. Get a True peep from Fletcher or someting similar


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Everything above about you losing speed is true, to gain speed you will have to go to a lighter arrow but make sure you shoot over 5 grains per pound or you can risk damaging your bow and you won't be allowed into alot of tournaments. If you want you can get speed balls by tru-ball I believe they seem to add a few fps and also QAD makes a nock that adds around 4fps when some people have installed them on their arrows.


----------

